# M5 Door Sill Plates?????



## SoCaLE39 (Nov 19, 2004)

Does anyone here know the part#s for the M5 door sill plates. I would like to upgrade mine to the m style plates. thanks

justin


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

Sport front and rear
(About $65 each front and $55 each rear)
51-47-2-695-661 ENTRANCE COVER 
51-47-2-695-662 ENTRANCE COVER 
51-47-2-695-671 ENTRANCE COVER 
51-47-2-695-672 ENTRANCE COVER

M5 front and rear
(About $75 each)
51-47-2-494-821 ENTRANCE COVER 
51-47-2-494-822 ENTRANCE COVER 
51-47-2-494-807 ENTRANCE COVER 
51-47-2-494-808 ENTRANCE COVER

I understand the M5 says M5, but the Sport just says M like on our 03?


----------



## SoCaLE39 (Nov 19, 2004)

oh thank you! do you know if thats retail cause i get dealer costs! maybe i could get a group buy thing going if there was enough interest. thanks

justin


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

Those were Crevier BMW's prices through their internet guy.


----------



## Cabriolet (Apr 7, 2002)

Excuse my ignorance but are there really a lot of people that want M5 door sills on a 540 or are you appealing to the M5 owners. Personally I don't want the M5 wanna be stuff on my car. :dunno:


----------



## SoCaLE39 (Nov 19, 2004)

actually i was just looking for the //m sills. I too will not have anything on my car that says m5 only because it isnt and im not a poser. just want to make the car a little sportier and agressive looking. Oh and i just bought a m5 dead pedal which is damn nice might i add. just says //m on it but has the aluminum plate....very nice :thumbup: 


oh and one more thing....m5 interior trim in the silver...where can i get that for a decent price???

ok well i got to go clean the car, ttyl guys, and enjoy the weekend!!!

justin


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

An example, I saw two kits for a 2002 540iA with NAV: 

Matt Chrome Kit $720
Titan Line Kit $680


----------



## Cabriolet (Apr 7, 2002)

I ordered a new door sill for my car and they sent me an //M door sill by mistake. I liked the look of it and because my car has the //M sport option, it would have been a good choice. Only problem was I would have to replace all 4 instead of the one that was cracked. They do look really nice but not worth the cost of all 4.


----------



## SoCaLE39 (Nov 19, 2004)

wong-
Do you have pictures or a desciption of the difference between the two kits and do you know the difficulty level at which to install the kit for a mechanically inclined person  Your help has been much appreciated. thanks again

justin


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

SoCaLE39 said:


> wong-
> Do you have pictures or a desciption of the difference between the two kits and do you know the difficulty level at which to install the kit for a mechanically inclined person  Your help has been much appreciated. thanks again
> 
> justin


I am sorry, no on the better description... I only was reporting what I saw on the parts board I check.

However, I understand the parts are not terribly difficult to replace. Some just snap in, while others do requre a little more work. Overall, once you have some ideas how to remove the pieces, it should be easy for a DIY project.

-Mark


----------

